# Firestone tank bicycle identity help.  Monarch higgins?



## Arrington (Oct 5, 2014)

*Firestone tank bicycle identity help.  Monark higgins?*


----------



## Arrington (Oct 5, 2014)

I think it's a monarch if I am correct since it has the tag but not sure.  Is the tank correct?  Does anyone have a pic of a nice bike like this.  I just got it out of a old garage a few hours ago.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 5, 2014)

it is a Monark rare color fuchsia.the tank and chainguard were added.


----------



## Arrington (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks.  I knew someone would know.  Those items were throwing me off.  The bike had some weird faded purple looking color that I had never seen before. Then tank and chain guard were the redish Orange color.  Those pieces must have been put on a long time ago.  Screws are all rusted like they have been on for years.  I bet some boys did some swapping on parts a long time ago.  

What year 1950?


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 5, 2014)

no, that tank and the chain guard both came on this model.

Nice bike, use some goof off to get the paint back out.

Nick.



dave the wave said:


> it is a Monark rare color fuchsia.the tank and chainguard were added.


----------



## Arrington (Oct 5, 2014)

This bike has me confused on what to do.  What year would
The bike be.  Does anyone have any pics of this model with this rare or odd color?

Thanks for
Info.


----------



## Arrington (Oct 6, 2014)

Any info on date made or pics of another one?


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 6, 2014)

1955 and later.the bike should have a tire size of 26x1.75.or 26x2.125, like nick said rub off the paint on the chainguard and tank and see if the fuchsia color is underneath.this is a better pic of the color.


----------



## Arrington (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow, that's awesome.  What's a bike like that worth.


----------



## Arrington (Oct 8, 2014)

Ok, after further review.  The tank and chain guard are original.  I can see on tank were it say firstone and the chain guard says crusier.  The chain guard has some of the fuschia on the pressed steel design areas.  I am going to look harder on tank and see if there was any hint of the fuschia on tank.  Now I am going to try to see if I can actually try to date the bicycle.  Previous owner thought it was a 1951.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 24, 2014)

Serial # dates to 1950, they didn't use the ID tag after '54. That color seems unlikely on a 50 though.


----------

